# Any ideas??



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Help me out please. I am working on my basement and going to make a HT room. Would the rear speakers (3) be too far away? Should I mount them at hear level or higher? 

Please please please....if ANYONE has ANY input or suggestions PLEASE feel free to add.

I am going to run a 2" PVC in-wall behind T.V. for HMDI, cable, etc... Should I run conduit for speaker wires, or just run them like running romex?

Does anyone know of where I could get surge protection which I can mount on or by electrical panel? i.e. I am putting a recessed recep behind my HDTV which is going to be mounted on wall, and a/v stand below the T.V. I would like to sure protect my HDTV and A/V equipment.

Please help with anything if possible......i am having a case of 'no ideas'


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry....i forget to add where I would be sitting. Seating would be in the middle of the room


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Worst place in the room to stick seating is in the center. Rather, as a rule of thumb, think in thirds or fifths. Best wishes!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would't worry so much about running your speaker wire in conduit just be sure you have it where you want it. The PVC for the HDMI is a good idea cause it leaves your options open for future upgrades maybe even run a piece heavy string or scrap wire with your HDMI to make snakeing future cable easier. I think PS audio make an in wall surge protector.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There are several options for panel or whole house surge protection. The other option is to use surge protected outlet from someone like Furman.

Bryan


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

what do u mean "think of 3rds and 5ths? divide room into "3rd or 5th" and place seating there?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally, in my experience, prime seating location is somewhere between 62 and 66% of the room length most of the time. He's referring to having seating at 2/5, 2/3, etc. of the room length from front wall to seated ear position. 

Subwoofer placement is similar if you only have one sub. Try to place the sub so it's a prime fraction in 2 dimensions - so like 1/11th from the side wall and maybe 1/7 from the front wall.

The idea in both cases is to not sit or produce sound in a place that lines up with a harmonic of the room modes (1/2, 1/4, 1/8, etc.)

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eurovw89 said:


> what do u mean "think of 3rds and 5ths? divide room into "3rd or 5th" and place seating there?


Yes, Even better if you can build a wall 3' behind the rear of the seating to make a separate room that would be much better but obviously not always possible.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Here is a link that explains some of what people are talking about above...

http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm

The best system in the world will not sound great if your sitting in a huge null.


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

My head is spinning is sooo many different directions...its crazy. Can't believe it would ever be this complicated. Please keep giving advise, etc...im trying to learn...lol


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL, yeah HT design can make the head spin for sure. As is often the case it boils down to priorities. If your really into acoustics and having the theater sound as best as possible then you should probably figure out the seating position first and then decide on a screen size accordingly. Or base your seating on the desired biggest screen for the room and look at adding a wall in there some where to deal with accoustics.

Thing of it is that there is no way around physics and its affect on sound. The advice you are getting is attempting to avoid having your seating right in the biggest null area of your theater. (the position that the most sound waves are going to be canceled out). 

The last route is to not sweat it and just do what you can to deal with a poor situation (like my dual purpose HT room). My listener heads are right at 3' 6" which is smack dab in the middle of the cancellation zone due to my 7' ceiling height. And to top it off, my listening position is not all that great acoustically as well. I spend some cash on sound treatments and a parametric EQ to help deal with the situation and sleep soundly.

My only big suggestion at this stage of the game is that if you like to listen to movies loud and with good bass, try to avoid a celing mount on the projector. My "bass test" last night reveled that my projector vibrates. Any little vibration is pretty much unacceptable for watching.


----------

